# Highbury Cemetery, 2016



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Somehow, everything fell into place and ran smoothly. Even the weather cooperated and we ended up having 504 trick-or-treaters, parents, neighbors and curious onlookers! Our best year yet!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Tons more photos here!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've always loved your tombstones - such a great variety of shapes and heights. The new mausoleum turned out really well. I know you were running right up to the wire on getting it done, but it was worth the effort.

I read on your blog that you had over 500 visitors in two hours. Man, that must have been a constant stream of people coming through!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, great big Wow! Love the mausoleum


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Gorgeous photos of a perfect display!! The graveyard is awesome, perfect lighting. Love the mausoleum too. So many nice details to take in. Congrats on a successful night!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome job Highbury! I too love the mausoleum but this by far is my favourite "person" in your display.



highbury said:


>


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Headless said:


> Awesome job Highbury! I too love the mausoleum but this by far is my favourite "person" in your display.


Yes!!!! Me too...he's new this year right? Loves the face and expression and his "lankiness" feel of him - like desolation and misery. Or I could be reading too much into this... I also love agnes' crypt.....sensational.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

What a great display, lighting, staging, everything!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Mike, I adore what you've done this year. I see some of my old favs but my goodness, you just keeping adding gorgeous additions every year!!! Your columns and gate look so imposing and your lighting is just fantastic. I see some new scaracters this year and I have to concur that they are definitely wonderful additions. I like your gravedigger best, he looks like he is sort of freshly dug up himself. I am amazed at how much you pull off each year. Thanks for sharing, as always, your cemetery is one I will envy and mimic as much as I possibly can. Your tombstones are some of the best around.


----------

